# National Lordstown Meet 2013 T-Shirt Idea



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I thought it would be cool to have a t-shirt for the national meet in Lordstown next month. I have had some ideas in my head and today I put my ADD on hold and sat here until I completed what I had in mind. I had to completely create the "welcome to Lordstown" sign to make it scale-able, which will help the screen printer. I tried to get it as accurate as I could. I took a swoopy L and added it to the rest of the text as I didnt find a complete font set I liked. I based the design off a charcoal shirt. Black would work well too. Im not a fan of white shirts though. 

Anyway, enough rambling. What do you think?


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

I dig it, I too like the charcoal more


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Design looks good. Good job.
IMO the front logo should be centered or on the left breast (thats just what i like)


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I like them how many do you have to order and what price what colors.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Design looks good. Good job.
> IMO the front logo should be centered or on the left breast (thats just what i like)



WHO aaah Just for you T, and I agree as long as the production of said T Shirts has not begun . Not as easy as we think .. Good Call T,,,

You do good work AAron !


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice!! I personally think the 2013 should either go right under "Lordstown" or have the 20 part in front of Lordstown and than the 13 part at the end of Lordstown like this....

20 Lordstown 13


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Update:


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nicely done.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> Update:


Yeah, that looks really nice man, thanks for entertaining my suggestion! Could you put up a sample of what it looks like with the 2013 right under the "Lordstown"?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Like in my original post? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nah, i mean like right under the "Lordstown" in the gray area


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


>


Yeah, that's it!! In my opinion that looks good too! I showed my wife all three designs and she personally likes this one the best, lol. They all look good though! Maybe you could do a few of each design to offer a little variety?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Are you ordering them off the internet or are you doing stencils o would buy one either way.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't care what the design is. I just want a shirt.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013cruze said:


> i don't care what the design is. I just want a shirt.


hahaha!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So how are the shirts coming? You decide on a final design?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

OK so price and will they be ready?!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Its going to be close, ill see what I can get done by Lordstown. Not sure on price yet, sit tight, lol.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

You still doing T-shirts?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So I randomly found this website this morning while looking at Cruze pictures. It is a website that has/makes Chevy "Cruze" T-shirts/Hoodies, etc! The design is pretty cool and they offer a lot of colors for the t-shirts. I'm surprised I'm just now finding this!

Check it out.... "Chevrolet Cruze" T-Shirts & Hoodies by PFostCSY | Redbubble


I think these would be awesome to have for this year's Cruze meet or just to have as cruze owners and enthusiasts. It would be really cool if whoever deals with this stuff on Chevy's/Lordstown's end could have some t-shirts made up for us for the 2nd Lordstown tour, but since it didn't happen last year, I wouldn't hold my breath that it will happen this time around. 

Hey Aaron, are you going to Lordstown this year and any chance you might still want to produce those t-shirts you worked so hard on creating and designing?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I wouldn't mind buying a shirt or two if it happens.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I am going be there! If there is a demand I'll deliver!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> I am going be there! If there is a demand I'll deliver!


I'm sure the demand for t-shirts is definitely there, haha! It might be good to start generating some buzz about them now or getting some kind of count together of who would want one. You know how us guys are about t-shirts!


----------

